

Proper is Shutting Down - hathym
http://properapp.com/proper-updates/proper-is-shutting-down-october-29th-2014/#.VH3iVTGG89Y

======
klapinat0r
While the post mortem is valid in itself, I bet any snoozing customers
would've loved to see this posted a while back ;)

~~~
hathym
I agree, it is not a breaking news about Proper shutting down, but the article
is very inspiring and worth the read.

